# No more tool bag



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Why do I have one? For quite some time now, I've been leaving the tool bag in the van and putting the tools I need into a plastic bin. Guess I'm tired of picking up a 50+lb bag. Was thinking of installing one of these. Craftsman 26" 3-Drawer Quiet Glide™ Intermediate Tool Chest - Tools - Tool Storage - Middle Chests

has anyone ditched the bag and what are your thoughts?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

After days and days of switching tools from bucket to bucket, I always go back to my bag. I love you tool bag


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I have several small bags made up for specific tasks.

For instance rebuilding faucets is one of them...
It has all the tools needed along with supplies like a roll of packing and grease etc...

Most jobs I grab the tools I need and toss em in a bucket to carry in...

Main Drains and Main Lines have a dedicated bucket with a seat lid...

I've never felt compelled to carry all of my tools in on a single job....
So I've avoided the big tool bag...
Funny thing I almost never have to run out to the truck to get something I forgot...:thumbup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So Red, what do you do if multiple jobs require the same tool? Do you just buy 4 hammers with one in each bag?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I do have the four different hammers for each task bag


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

All of my hand tools are kept in buckets (the large square cat litter buckets) immediately reachable from the back door of my van -- I then fill a collapsible canvas lineman bag with whatever tools I'm going to need for the job. I hate humping around extra crap I'm not going to need.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> All of my hand tools are kept in buckets (the large square cat litter buckets) immediately reachable from the back door of my van -- I then fill a collapsible canvas lineman bag with whatever tools I'm going to need for the job. I hate humping around extra crap I'm not going to need.


Love the Tidycats litter buckets! I use one for 1/2 pipe insulators and the other for 3/4. I use a third for blow up test balls.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> So Red, what do you do if multiple jobs require the same tool? Do you just buy 4 hammers with one in each bag?


Yea... I've got a lot of hammers...
A hammer can fix anything... :thumbup:


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

in the trucks i have a 7 drawer tool box to keep all the tools in. But all the trucks had tool bags or buckets they could put the tools in to do their job.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I had one of the big tool bags! Held a level, pvc saw the whole nine yards. After long carries I noticed it was getting heavy so i threw it on a scale and it was75 lbs. I bought a smaller tool bag that day and I put just what I had to have in it and the big one is there with the rest of the stuff I rarely ever use. My current bag is down to 35-40 lbs and I keep trying to take stuff out of it.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Yea... I've got a lot of hammers...
> A hammer can fix anything... :thumbup:


 The father of one of my fitter buddies is a fitter, also. When my buddy got in the apprenticeship, his dad said, "son, let me give you some advice." My buddy was all ears, waiting for the pearls of wisdom. His dad said, "every tool is a hammer." 
My buddy was crestfallen, but years later, he realizes his dad was right. You use what's at hand to get the job done.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Unfortunately plumbers, especially maintenance plumbers seem to need the largest variety of tools for the simplest task. So we end up carrying heavy bags, buckets and buckets full of miscellaneous shyte. Effin sparkys only need 1 pair of pliers and 2 screwdrivers:blink:


----------



## Brian Ayres (Sep 9, 2012)

I use a smaller tool bag always. It saves multiple trips to the truck and I feel it also looks more professional. 
Since I recycle every piece of brass and copper I come across it can get heavy!
For all my commercial jobs I have one of the small rubbermaid carts with a small Ridgid pipe vise mounted on it. That saves my shoulders and gives me a working platform. 

Brian


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I use toolbags, or toolboxes. Lately I have been using pushcarts or dollies to get them from the truck to the work area. Since many of the places I work will have multiple work ares in a day, carrying a bag or box full of tools gets heavy, quick.


----------

